#ubports 2017-11-13
<ikonia> win 11
<ikonia> oops
<eks> I use ubuntu in my phone since couple of years ago, I am so loyal but I have not any update in months. Is this the end of Ubuntu touch?
<dobey> "ubuntu-touch" is no longer supported by canonical, as of april 2017
<dobey> if you were using an official channel and ubports provides images for your phone, you'll have to re-flash over to ubports to use the ubports server for updates (and also manually check for updates)
<eks> how can I do this?
<dobey> follow the instructions for your device as shown on ubports.com
<dobey> you should probably back up your data first
<dobey> and avoid the --bootstrap and --wipe options
<eks> great, can you please share a specific url on ubsports.com to follow instructions?
<dobey> no. you can go to the site and find your device easily enough
#ubports 2017-11-14
<thrrgilag> I asked in the supergroup but I'll ask here as well out of curiosity.  Is the bridge with the supergroup down for good or will it be brought back at some point?
<PureTryOut[m]> ooh I didn't realize the bridge was down
<PureTryOut[m]> makes sense with that spammer...
<thrrgilag> Yeah I figured that was the reason for it and completely understand.  Telegram isn't my favorite interface for group chat but I also want to follow the activity.
<PureTryOut[m]> imo it's fine for group chats, although it's not the best. I'm just really, really bothered by it's proprietary servers. and why the hell is the desktop client so awfully hard to build...
#ubports 2017-11-15
<im_bad_at_linux> hey guys, any chance there's a port for oneplus 3?
<im_bad_at_linux> i can't seem to find anything online :/
<dobey> im_bad_at_linux: see very bottom of https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch "Development Devices"
<im_bad_at_linux> kk ty
<im_bad_at_linux> damnit
<im_bad_at_linux> well at least i made sure i had good nandroid backups lol
<im_bad_at_linux> i've been screwing around with the phone for quite the time now today
<im_bad_at_linux> i hope it comes out for OP3
#ubports 2017-11-16
<freedwhayt> Hello, Is it possible to compile application so QML code is not exposed if you share the app ?
<antonlan> @freedwhayt: Hello. As I understood, the QML-Code is during the Compiling (or better before) translated into C++. and after the Compiling you have (like normal in Linux) pure executable "machine-" code..
<dobey> antonlan: it is not
<dobey> freedwhayt: not really. i think there might be a way to byte-compile it, and you could then embed it into a c++ qt binary as a resource, but it could still be pulled out
<freedwhayt> dobey: you mean if it is byte-compiled it can be reverse compiled ? fully ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well, decompiled, but yes
<freedwhayt> Is there any example that I can follow to byte compile it and include it as a resource ?
<dobey> https://doc.qt.io/QtQuickCompiler/
<freedwhayt> Closest thing I can find is https://github.com/qmlc/qmlc but I cannot use the qmcloader, i would rather want to include that code into the C++ as resource
<freedwhayt> dobey: i found about it but I can give a try that theory only if I pay 200-300 euros monthly subscription to Qt, and until I see it works it will be just a unconfirmed theory.
<dobey> why would you not just make the software open source though?
<freedwhayt> It's supposed to be paid application, trying to avoid one click copy-paste plagiarism.
<dobey> there's a replacement payment service for ubports?
<dobey> but yes, it looks like qt quick compiler is a licensed product you have to buy from qt.io
<freedwhayt> I'm sure the qt quick compiler works for PC based OS WindowsLinuxMac
<freedwhayt> But what about ubports, might that compiler have problems with the architecture ?
<dobey> no
<freedwhayt> Hopefully QT supports confirms that.
<dobey> they will
<dobey> i'm sure someone is using it for android/ios already
<freedwhayt> seems logical indeed
<freedwhayt> thanks
#ubports 2017-11-19
<vanyasem> test
<vanyasem[m]> test
